# Prom Pictures!!



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

These pictures are of my brother Matthew and his girlfriend Megan at their prom last year. (Here in S.A we call them Matric Farewells). I thought I’d share them. J I’m attending one next month, so I’ll post then... Please tell me what you guys think, and please post your own...
P.s. I have their permission to post these pics J

15 June 2011 | Facebook


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

What a cute couple. His girlfriend is gorgeous.

Can not wait to see yours.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

They look great! Megan is gorgeous.

Our Senior prom was in early April, but I was a rebel and didn't go. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Great pics, they are very professional looking!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Can't wait for mine next year!  
Megan's very photogenic and the pictures are beautiful.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks guys, they were taken by a professional, at a really pretty church... Megan is very gorgeous, her dress was stunning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey guys, I promised I would post up the pictures from the prom I attended  Please tell me what you think:


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Your hair is beautiful!!  Love the dress too, it's such a nice shade of blue.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you  it took ages to find everything them to get ready... Ill post more as soon as I can tomorrow 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

You look absolutely gorgeous! What beautiful pictures!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Love your hair!!!! I agree, love your dress....such a pretty color!! You look great


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Love them


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks you so much! I love my dress too lol  Here's a few more of me and my friend:


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Wow! Don't you scrub up well! Beautiful! Hair, dresses, smiles...plus horse mad? Whole package there!_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol thank you! I agree, its the perfect combination! I showed my instructor some photos, and he looks at me in my jeans and pony tail, and says "but this girl is to pretty to be you, who is it?" :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i AGREE beautiful dress and hair and you do scrub up well! but most of us horse people do  
here are a few from my senior prom.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Lilkitty, your dress is GORGEOUS!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh you look beautiful! That dress is absolutely stunning, and I love the color of your hair


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

lol lovestory i was gonna say i was kind of jealous of the color of yours! wanna trade? lol mine comes from a box unfortuantly. lol


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

omg i love everyones dresses and EVERYONE looks soo gorgeous!!!! eee i cant wait for my grad, we dont have prom in canada... eh? hehe no i think prom is just a bigger deal then grad or for all i know its the same! But both of you look amazing and lovestory your brother and his girlfriend look awesome too!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hahaha sure, I'll shave it off and mail it to you lol. Mine's natural, it has every color in it except black 

tbstorm, thank you, I agree, they do look nice, everyone did/does. Be sure to post pics when you get them


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Wow - you are right - some pretty girls here! I'd post pictures of mine, but they are rather...cough...antiquated! And not to mention, we didn't have digital cameras when I went to prom (Stag, and against my will, I might add. I only went because my friend went, & she twisted my arm into going...) so I only have a few snap shots...somewhere... lol _


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh no please do post them up! I went stag too


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

stag here as well! lol nothing wrong with that, lol Love my Naturaly hair is out right blonde but i didn't think it went good with my freckles so i dyed it and figured i'd be a only blue eyed red head, but nope my eyes turned green when i dyed it.. *siiigh* Dream please post it! i always loved lookign at all the dresses from long ago i loved my mom's dress it was blue and shiny with big puffy sleeves!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Love, you look so grown up. Beautiful.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Love, you look so grown up. Beautiful.


Thank you so much  It's definitely makes a change rfom jeans and riding boots lol


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Okay I'll post a few of mine. Gosh it was over a year ago now! That night was so much fun though....we had an epic moment when the DJ was playing the song Don;t Stop Believing by Journey and out of nowhere he shut it off and everyone screamed out the words for a good minute haha.

Anyway here's normal Cassie


and here's prom Cassie

My hair after a 2 hour seat in the hairdresser chair haha I love it!

















me in my dress









Me and my date.....no we were not going out, he was a jr and wanted to go to a dance I wanted a date cause all my friends had one so voila...plus our parents were friends....and yes I know he wears his hair like a girl lol

























My "twin" at the time...we were BEST friends









Ze gang doing our Attitude shot









the girls









Me and my daddy...doesn't he look SOOOOO HAPPY!









me and my "twin" again...we still can't figure out what I was doing









the gang-before the two on the far left decided they didn't want to hang with me anymore(i was too boring and horse obsessed) ~sigh~ ah well fond memories









Me and the "twin" again









that's it!
haha sorry they're not really artsy or anything...also sorry if I posted too many lol hard to pick from.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

lilkitty90 said:


> Dream please post it! i always loved lookign at all the dresses from long ago i loved my mom's dress it was blue and shiny with big puffy sleeves!


_OH! Daggar to my heart! "Long ago"! :shock: But, then again, to you guys, I'm sure 1987 WOULD be "long ago"! lol My dress (borrowed from before mentioned arm-twisting friend) was also blue with big puffy sleeves. I was able to wear some family heirloom jewellery with it that just seemed to match perfectly._

_I'll have to do some hunting around for the pictures, I don't know where they are, and then I'll have to see about getting my scanner to work again to post them. (my pc had a virus, & when I got it back after it was wiped clean, for some reason, it just doesn't want to connect. Can't print anything, either.) _

_Cassie - such a beautiful girl! And your dress was lovely, too! Strange that you mention the Journey song, one of my all time fave bands, and that song was popular - the 1st time! - when *I* was a teenager!_


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dreamer1215 said:


> _OH! Daggar to my heart! "Long ago"! :shock: But, then again, to you guys, I'm sure 1987 WOULD be "long ago"! lol My dress (borrowed from before mentioned arm-twisting friend) was also blue with big puffy sleeves. I was able to wear some family heirloom jewellery with it that just seemed to match perfectly._
> 
> _I'll have to do some hunting around for the pictures, I don't know where they are, and then I'll have to see about getting my scanner to work again to post them. (my pc had a virus, & when I got it back after it was wiped clean, for some reason, it just doesn't want to connect. Can't print anything, either.) _
> 
> _Cassie - such a beautiful girl! And your dress was lovely, too! Strange that you mention the Journey song, one of my all time fave bands, and that song was popular - the 1st time! - when *I* was a teenager!_


 
1987 is NOT long ago at all. I think most young people tend to think that just because they are always focused on the here and now....even last week seems like long ago to some. I certainly don't think it's long ago...I mean I was only born 4 years after that date haha. Enjoy what everyone seems to think was long ago because you will have better memories than what was on your iPod when you were a teenager or what cool cell phone you had like the teens of today will have. 

Also thank you for the compliment  I have low self esteem so it really means a lot to me. And I LOVE Journey and so did everyone in my senior class. They played about 5 Journey songs by request from my classmates at our prom.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hehe i don't mean it as a bad thing, i was only born in 1993. and i consider when i was born long ago, my mom was born in 1973 so it was around the same few years when she would have went to prom! i hope you do find pictures.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunny said:


> They look great! Megan is gorgeous.
> 
> Our Senior prom was in early April, but I was a rebel and didn't go. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I didn't go to mine either- I went to a hairy horse show instead! I think I had WAAAAAAYYYYYY more fun :lol:


----------

